# photoshop wave brush



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Does anyone know how I can make a heatwave like graphic in photoshop 7? I have a photo of a computer and someone has asked me to make it look like it is overheating, but I don't have a wave brush so I'm not sure what to do. Thanks.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Show me the picture and I'll give it a go.


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Ok. I need a sad face on the screen and heatwaves coming off the computer. Thanks.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Opps I did not read the sad face but did make smoke and fire.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Here's a couple.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hey you forgot the sad face too.


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

I cant draw faces


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I just use the sad smilie from here and layer it kath.


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Good idea Hewee


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea it is Kath


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

I should have used this one  
:up:


----------



## lola2001 (Jan 29, 2001)

Hey, thanks. The face is great! I wasn't really looking for fire though. More like little heat waves coming from it. But I'll send the one you made and see if she likes it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Not to late


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK Lola here is one in psd format with the layers.
Was to big so I zipped it up


----------

